# Pinion Trigger Shifter Kickstarter



## Timbo (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm not sure how many Pinion users there are on here, but if you have one and aren't a fan of the grip shifter, this is probably worth a look:









https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1769923126/cinq-shift-r-for-pinion


----------



## Pat2A (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, I have subscribed.


----------

